# Weekend fishing report



## fish devil (Oct 27, 2014)

:twisted: Hit Cedarville on Saturday morning. Water temps at 52-54. Turned out to be a pickerel festival. I caught 16 of them in all shapes and sizes. A SK redeye lipless crank and a Rapala DT-6 crank did all the fish catching. Landed a few chunk yellow perch. ZERO bass.

Sunday I fished Rainbow. Similar water temps. Wind was howling. Hit the creek early. Caught a pickerel and a solid largie on a wacky rig Senko. The bass was basically in submerged wood. Back out on the main Lake I slammed a solid largie on a DT-6. I was retrieving the crankbait very slowly just hitting the top of the submerged grass. Unfortunately the fish came off as I attempted to land it in my net. Solid 4+lb. Got off the water around 11:30 as the wind was almost unbearable.


----------



## shamoo (Oct 27, 2014)

Excellent job FD =D>


----------

